# Spotted an unfamiliar beastie!



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

On our recent trip into the depths of Extramadura we saw a bulky animal at least 3 feet long, crossing a track in front of us.

We first thought it was large lizard, as it was even closer to the ground than in the image near the bottom on the link below, but when it became aware of our presence, it stood up and took off into the longer grass, and we saw it was a mammal, about the size of a beaver.

On our return I was able to identify it as an Egyptian mongoose, Southern Spain being the only part of Europe where it is found. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_mongoose

Has anyone else on here spotted this creature? The main things I noticed were its coarse hair and tuft on the tail. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30317767301


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Not a wild haggis way off its turf is it?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wild_haggis


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We have lots of them here in extremadura, see them daily around here, they also like to steal my ducks and chickens. Sturdy animals with a rather nasty bite!


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Megsmum said:


> We have lots of them here in extremadura, see them daily around here, they also like to steal my ducks and chickens. Sturdy animals with a rather nasty bite!


Yes. It did look as if it could take care of itself


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Nomoss said:


> Yes. It did look as if it could take care of itself


The dogs were going nutty one evening and I knew the ducks were out in their pen. I went with a torch and there is was stood on its back legs looking at me like I was the trespasser. Mastín now sleeps up with the chickens goats and chickens. No more mongeese but we see them on the track etc all the time.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Megsmum said:


> The dogs were going nutty one evening and I knew the ducks were out in their pen. I went with a torch and there is was stood on its back legs looking at me like I was the trespasser. Mastín now sleeps up with the chickens goats and chickens. No more mongeese but we see them on the track etc all the time.


A similar thing happened to me in Sarawak when I disturbed a 4 or 5 foot monitor lizard climbing the fence round our chicken run.

I stopped about ten feet from him when he opened his large red mouth and hissed at me. I backed off, but he did leave.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nomoss said:


> On our recent trip into the depths of Extramadura we saw a bulky animal at least 3 feet long, crossing a track in front of us.
> 
> We first thought it was large lizard, as it was even closer to the ground than in the image near the bottom on the link below, but when it became aware of our presence, it stood up and took off into the longer grass, and we saw it was a mammal, about the size of a beaver.
> 
> ...


Have never seen one and didn't know they existed. Do they have them in Egypt too?


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Have never seen one and didn't know they existed. Do they have them in Egypt too?



Yes. Check the distribution map in the Wikipedia link.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum I suppose at least you don't have snakes then There are lots of Mongoose in the Caribbean, was told they were introduced there but have got out of hand. Seen them scattering around and thought they were cute until I heard they can have rabies.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's commonly believed they arrived with the Moors, but there is evidence that they were first introduced by the Romans. They've found bones dating from the 1st Century AD.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...erpestes_ichneumon_into_the_Iberian_Peninsula


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> ... No more mongeese...





Isobella said:


> ...There are lots of Mongoose ...


For info - the accepted plural is mongooses.:noidea:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Megsmum I suppose at least you don't have snakes then There are lots of Mongoose in the Caribbean, was told they were introduced there but have got out of hand. Seen them scattering around and thought they were cute until I heard they can have rabies.


We do have snakes here as well. Lots of varieties.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have raccoons.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> We have raccoons.


Thats nice


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> We have raccoons.


We have seen one in this area! I questioned what I saw until I googled..google is your friend!. Apparently they have escaped from captivity and bred. They can be also found in the U.K. 

Link a little out of date 

https://www.livescience.com/22766-invasive-raccoons-threaten-europe.html

And. A little drama from the sun !!!

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/9626188/raccoons-invade-britain/


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> We have seen one in this area! I questioned what I saw until I googled..google is your friend!. Apparently they have escaped from captivity and bred. They can be also found in the U.K.
> 
> Link a little out of date
> 
> ...


We had a young lad here who had one as a pet, used to trail it round town on a lead. When it got too big and spiteful to keep in the house, they dumped it in the campo. I was worried about it being lonely, but maybe it managed to find a mate after all!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> We had a young lad here who had one as a pet, used to trail it round town on a lead. When it got too big and spiteful to keep in the house, they dumped it in the campo. I was worried about it being lonely, but maybe it managed to find a mate after all!


On my journey home i turned into our very long 6 km track. Halfway down something ran across the road, a first I thought cat, but too big, it then jumped up onto a wall and sat and watched me, the large rings around the eyes gave it away... my husband thought I’d been on the sauce! I then phoned my friends husband who is a vet... absolutely he said, quite possibly not very common but there are a few groups around.


----------



## Ovaldo (Aug 12, 2019)

Isobella said:


> Megsmum I suppose at least you don't have snakes then There are lots of Mongoose in the Caribbean, was told they were introduced there but have got out of hand. Seen them scattering around and thought they were cute until I heard they can have rabies.


Humans, dogs n cats can have rabies. Do you dislike them also?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Ovaldo said:


> Humans, dogs n cats can have rabies. Do you dislike them also?


Never met a human with rabies but I wouldn’t like to meet a cat or a dog with rabies, so I’d stay away as well and find them slightly less cute


----------

